# where are all the british



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Im interested to see how many british chefs use cheftalk cafe so we can all discuss food from home let us know


----------



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

hello I worked as sous chef at woolley grange along time ago thats in bradford-on-avon been to bristol ate at steven markwicks you eaten there??


----------



## jeremy (May 6, 2001)

Here is one... hey guys I am a British chef working in Chicago, I am also the moderator of the forum an the fouder and editor of GlobalChefs.com. Cheftalk and GlobalChefs work together on a few projects. I hope you like the GlobalChefs forum..... Cheers J


----------



## paul kwong (Aug 17, 2001)

I guess i qualify for the british chef title
Graduated BCFDA back in 71 born in birmingham ,have city & guilds of London 151 150 147 plus waiter certificate.Now live in california & working as executive chef for 200 room hotel,also did some time with Four Seasons Hotels,Hilton & Santa Barbara hotels & restaurants.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Welcome aboard, Kwong!


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I think it may be true that alot of them are in Australia.
We even have what is known as the 'Brit Pack'- a number of british born ( and usualy michelin star restaurant trained) chefs running alot of the good restaurants in Melbourne.


----------



## msc (Dec 1, 2001)

:chef: 
Hi chaps , heres another one for your collection 
Michael , trained just outside of Manchester , now living and working ( all hours as normal) in Denmark where i may say is bloody cold right now .
So hats off to those Brit Chefs down under

Take it easy


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Welcome to the Café, Michael.

As you can see, I'm wearing my shades but it's starting to be bloody cold here too. 1 Celsius was the high today.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk Michael!





Are you sure we live in the same town Kimmie? It was -2°C here, with a mini ice storm.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Isa,

It always varies from one TV station to another...


----------



## dev chef (Nov 12, 2001)

:bounce: 
I am here in the Midlands still smashing pots and pans in the Development kitchen 

Regards 

Dev Chef


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

I have lived In New Zealand for 14 yrs and now own my own Business I love it but still keep intouch with people in the Uk and France.
Hey! I'm new here so go easy lol
not my kid in the pic or my man 
Have a great day


----------



## mark hegarty (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Im a brit chef working as an executive chef in bar harbor maine


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

Hiya Mark,
I posted that in 2002,just got your reply a few days ago, how goes it? do you enjoy being a chef? I am still loving it after a lot of years, gotta have that passion for what you do . Keep in touch Cheers Valerie


----------



## 6003 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi

Can i join ? Retired from main stream but actively working on food safety projects for the food standrds agency and other things...

Formely, I worked in West End, teaching, trainng teachers, etc...

Best partie being sauce but quite like cooking most things. As for a pastry is concerned i thing Banana Crumble is possibly my best effort.


Jerry

(sorry about the professor thing i thought it was a private password, but one in can always remember - anyone know how i can change it?


----------



## devons daddy (Apr 1, 2005)

hi im new here. :bounce: a BRIT working in singapore 
so treat me nice while i find my way about.


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm British, living in Avignon in Provence, France and working as a Plongeur (Kitchen porter) in the restaurant of a local 4* hotel while I study for my CAP as a Commis Chef.


----------



## coppperpot (Oct 6, 2005)

:bounce: Hi I'm Scots chef working near Loch Lomond, First time on here.


----------



## coppperpot (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres what I am really good at : :chef:


----------



## gogs (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello From Edinburgh

Just found this site, I am a Head Chef in Scotland, at a new post in a 70 bedroom hotel. My team are very young and more interested in  their night life than the career, what to you do to bring some professionlism back to a time with no heart?

 
Gogs


----------



## gogs (Oct 8, 2005)

hi
Just came back from France Correze in April after working a year keep at it, it will turn good if you work hard enough there you get you rewards.

gogs :chef:


----------



## chefjenni (Dec 6, 2005)

I am a canadian living in manchester married to a brit does that count?


----------



## larry ware (Sep 15, 2013)

Paul Kwong hope this finds you in good spirits!!Larry Ware


----------



## theperegrine (Jul 17, 2012)

I was born in Canada but hold an English citizenship - I don't really count but I'm posting anyway! My neighbour (who I am trying to poach as a sous-chef) is from Manchester and just finishing his residency. So there's one and a half of us on the same floor of my apartment building.


----------



## dave777 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello I have just joined. Dave


----------



## dave777 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello Dave again. I forgot to say I'm in Westhill, Scotland though I am British, English.


----------



## minichefzim (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a British chef, though not living in Britain at the moment.

now working in Zimbabwe,

I am also a part of the staff canteen, (not as good as chef talk) thestaffcanteen.com


----------

